# So how many barrow/upright/racing trike riders do we have



## thegravestoneman (21 Feb 2016)

As a rider of a barrow or upright trike, I am wondering how many of us here ride similar? Are you aware of their existence and the fact they are still made and ridden? It seems the CTC have forgotten about us and Sustrans don't really know of us and many that do assume we are all physically impaired in some way.


----------



## Sharky (21 Feb 2016)

Have a tandem trike in the garage. Was bought to take my autistic daughter out, but she no longer likes it, so does not get used much now. But great fun to ride.


----------



## Sharky (21 Feb 2016)

PS - as a member of the Gravesend Cycling Club, I like your user name.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Feb 2016)

I haven't seen an upright trike for donkey's years. You always used to come across a few in time trials back in the day, and many events had a special category for trikes.

I guess most people who venture onto three wheels now go down the recumbent route?


----------



## thegravestoneman (21 Feb 2016)

700ish of us in the Tricycle Association alone, there are still records being set by some of the fast lads and TTs are still attended both trike specific and 'bike' events. Not so many Criteriums these days but you can still find them. Some excellent new trikes are still built and older ones come up often. The joy a few tight bends at speed is 'special' and often a spectacular sight to see. Most do think of recumbents these days when trikes are mentioned and we race against them too, but it's another form of cycling and not to be forgotten.

Sharky, Gravestoneman my trade and how some remember me.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Feb 2016)

I ride an upright, bought for physiotherapy after I broke my femur and then fitted with an electric kit after I found that I couldn't get back up the hill I live on top of. Mine is only an utility trike though so is a bit of a hefty old hector great fun.


----------



## Ian H (22 Feb 2016)

I used to ride barrows in the 80s. Spent a year riding fixed trike. That was interesting. I still
get mildly irritated when someone starts a trike thread and I discover they mean recumbent.


----------



## martint235 (22 Feb 2016)

There was at least one on LEL 2013. I don't know if he finished but I remember riding alongside him for a bit on the way north.


----------



## starhawk (22 Feb 2016)

I do still have an upright Mountain bike, but I haven't used it for years. It has been gathering dust since I bought my trike. It is still there because I havent found a buyer


----------



## Ian H (22 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> There was at least one on LEL 2013. I don't know if he finished but I remember riding alongside him for a bit on the way north.



Of course he finished. Trikies don't pack (according to Mr Hopper). But I do see at least one trike-rider in the finish list.


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2016)

You might have ridden at the trike weekend my club runs in Lincoln, possible you even know of some of our madder trike owners, myself not being one as I still have a brain.


----------



## thegravestoneman (22 Feb 2016)

sadly it's conflicting with the Tour de Yorkshire this year which practically passes my door, so I probably won't see Pete and co this year.


----------



## Sharky (22 Feb 2016)

With another daughter .....


----------



## thegravestoneman (22 Feb 2016)

grand looking machine Sharky, Is it a conversion kit? bet you get noticed when it's out. I'll have to dig out a photo of mine, 30 odd years ago


----------



## Sharky (22 Feb 2016)

thegravestoneman said:


> grand looking machine Sharky, Is it a conversion kit? bet you get noticed when it's out. I'll have to dig out a photo of mine, 30 odd years ago


Got it secondhand years ago. It started life as a Peugeot two wheel tandem and a previous owner had welded on the back end axle. Certainly gets noticed, my kids have left home now, so doesn't get used much. But my grandkids will be of the right age soon, and when they visit, if they spot it in the garage!


----------



## DaddyPaddey (23 Feb 2016)

We have a husband and wife in the Portsmouth CTC [both in their 80's] who ride a tandem version. Unfortunately he rolled it a year or so ago and broke his wifes arm. All mended now and they are out regularly. When not on it he has a solo with electric motor. I had a Ken Rogers which was 'exciting' to say the least. You could fly a wheel at 5mph. Great fun when you were riding in the middle of a peleton of old farts!


----------



## thegravestoneman (1 Mar 2016)

Bob Jackson now sorted and ready for this years TT'S, Higgins back in bits, And conversion kit sold


----------



## thegravestoneman (3 Mar 2016)

I am guessing from the replies that the answer to the original question is not a lot . oh well,


----------



## Sharky (3 Mar 2016)

A club in our area (CC Bexley) are full of trikes http://www.cycleclub-bexley.org.uk/tadinner.jpg
and are often seen out and about.


----------



## thegravestoneman (3 Mar 2016)

Sharky said:


> A club in our area (CC Bexley) are full of trikes http://www.cycleclub-bexley.org.uk/tadinner.jpg
> and are often seen out and about.


some trikes in club colours too, love it cheers


----------



## thegravestoneman (3 Mar 2016)

Maybe this thread is in the wrong section, but where to put it?


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Mar 2016)

We've got a Mission upright trike. Its by no means a racer, but is quite handy for shopping.
It also makes for excellent resistance training. It's like pedaling an anvil...


----------

